# The best rhinestone software for use with the roland Gx24 available to the uk?



## Cre8tivi tee (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello there everyone,

I have been making rhinestone t-shirts with roland R-wear Studio for a few months, but have found that I have already out grown it, as my designs, use multilayers and variable size, rhinestones. 

My question to the forum is, can anyone advise me on what rhinestone software would allow me to use different size stones in the design, produce seperate layers, vectorise bitmaps and produce rhinestone friendly fonts?

I have been told that Signlab/Cadlink have a product called "Oobling" that can do all the things I require, but I cannot find any forums, video tutorials or reviews on the software. Are there any members who use this product, have any opinions or even know of a better product which I could purchase? (live in the Uk).

The rhinestone software market seems very vague and finding decent software for the roland gx24, difficult.

It would be very much appreciated, if anyone could guide me, on my rhinestone decoration journey, as I have lost my way a little.

Many thanks to all.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

If CADLink makes it, then it should be virtually identical to KNK and ACS Studio which I sell and support. We cannot provide the driver for the Roland, however, you can watch my videos to get an idea of how the rhinestone designing works. The software also vectorizes and you can assign images to layers, just as you describe above. 


I don't typically use layers because it's so easy to simply select by color in our software. However, I do have a video that shows how to use the layer function here:

Using the Layers Palette

Let me know if you have other questions about the software. Before ordering Oobling, however, I suggest trying to get a features list just to make sure it has the same functionality as our version of their software. CADLink produces many variations depending on how much a company is willing to pay for their product. For example, Graphtec has a version called IDesignR and IDesignR Lite that are also similar to our package, but contain far fewer design features.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I found this PDF brochure:

Oobling

It seems to have all the features you need! Let us know if you find out the price.


----------



## Cre8tivi tee (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Sandy,

Thank you for your quick reply and link to your videos. I have a price for Oobling, £495 + vat (17.5%).


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh wow... that's just insane. You should definitely think about Win PC Sign instead.

And here's the best place to buy it:

Rhinestone Designz


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

because of VAT and import duties, you might want to go to the home site of winpcsign which is located in Canada...as it is part of the the commonwealth (?) or similiar...it might not have the same tax/import fees. You can go directly to the site at signmax.com: The Leading Signage Site on the Net

good luck in your venture


----------



## Cre8tivi tee (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi again sandy,

Yes the price is insane, but I am afraid that's the price they get away with, in the Uk. Thanks for the link though, I will check it out.


----------



## Cre8tivi tee (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello Charles,
Thank you for your input, I will look at the software you suggested. Regards.


----------



## Saltire Designs (Nov 11, 2009)

Have you checked out xpres's gemtec rhinestone software, only just started using it myself with a gx24 & it works a treat, about £100 to buy


----------



## Cre8tivi tee (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Does anyone actually use oobling pro rhinestone software. I have seen it at the trade shows, but it is not advertised on the cadlink or signlab websites. There also seems to be no tutorials or manuals for this software, which i find very strange. Only a pdf brochure which gives a brief outline of the product. Can anybody help?


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi everyone.
What kind of material (vinyl) have you been using to make templates?


----------

